
Lucky's Market closing all but one Florida store - metaphor
https://www.sun-sentinel.com/business/fl-bz-luckys-closing-florida-20200121-jc5uva7oirg3nb2gp4oasgxusm-story.html
======
masonic
This is a different entity from Lucky supermarkets in California, which are
now part of Save Mart / S-Mart Foods.

